# 7740 Hour Meter Not Working. Any Help?



## dparks58 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a Ford 7740 and the hour meter just recently stopped working at about 1560 hours. The tach and all the other guages work fine. All the guages seem to be powered electrically, but the hour meter itself is mechanical, not digital. Does anyone know where the hour meter gets it signal? Do the tach and hour meter get their feed from the same place? That might indicate that the hour meter itself is broken/stuck since the tach works. I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does the hour meters connection look like a cable assy. or electrical. You stated not digital however, the non digital meters are often electrically operated. Receiving a signal from the ignition.


----------



## dparks58 (Apr 2, 2012)

The connection is a rectangular plastic electrical plug with multiple wires attached like you would find in a computer or a late model car electrical harness. It plugs into the back of the instrument panel directly behind the tach/hour meter.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like you have either lost the power wire connection or the ground connection. The meter should go alot longer before any wear issues. Check to be sure when the key is on or the engine is running, that you have a supply power feeding to the meter. Also, you can ohm check the ground wire from the hour meter to battery ground. Fastest and most absolute test to see if the ground is functioning properly. Electrical hour meters operate on two basic principles. They either run off of power supplied to them as soon as the ignition key is turned on and the other type grabs a signal from the ignition system. The latter type will only operate the meter while the engine is running. The first type will cause the meter to run regardless of engine running or not and will NOT stop regulating time until the key is turned off.
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom tractor receivers and bumpers


----------



## dparks58 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks. I'll need to find a wiring diagram as I don't know which wire in the plug is for the hour meter. If you know where I can get one, please let me know. Otherwise, I'll order a technical manual for my tractor. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you have a small multimeter. If so, set it to the ohm setting and back probe one connection to a suspected corresponding connection. If the ohm meter zeros out, you have the same circuit. Just a matter of back tracing at that point to see where it goes. Just remember, when using an ohm meter, always touch the two test leads together to check for continuity within the tester. If you have a test lead wire go bad, you could be testing a good circuit and presume it's bad...
Best of luck to you!
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Hitches


----------



## dparks58 (Apr 2, 2012)

I do have one and I wil give this a try. Thank you for the help!


----------

